# Wings Vs. Ribs



## Lacoste (Aug 26, 2008)

Okay, so I haven't had a cheat meal in 2 weeks. This Thursday some friends and I plan on going out to the pub for all-you-can-eat wings/ribs. You get a choice between them. Although it is my cheat meal, I still want to make the right decision here. Would it be best to eat wings or ribs, strictly based on which is the lesser evil. I'm not really looking to lose weight, I'm pretty much eating at maintenance (possibly slightly below) and lifting to lower BF and build muscle.

Logic would tell me the ribs would be best. Mainly because the wings would be fried, and the ribs would not. I also don't drink, so I will be having water or a diet soda.

Taste wise, I will gladly take either. I would actually prefer ribs. I just want to know which would be better??? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bradicallyman (Aug 26, 2008)

Its a cheat meal, eat what you want and don't feel bad about it. Not sure which is better but I would imagine that the ribs would have more calories because of all of the bbq sauce but I could be wrong. Just eat what you enjoy the most and  get back to your regular diet afterwards. 

If it were me.... I would have both! lol


----------



## Merkaba (Aug 27, 2008)

Thats not a cheat meal in my book.  
But dam, just eat what you want!  It wont make that much difference!  
What else are you planning on consuming with it?  enough crap to make it a cheat meal in anyones book?


----------



## DaMayor (Aug 27, 2008)

Lacoste said:


> I also don't drink, so I will be having water or a diet soda.



Whooo Hooo! Way ta cheat, brother!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







"Of course, I suggest an alternate approach. I encourage individuals (and this of course assumes they don't have some timeline, like a bodybuilding contest to get into shape) to plan their cheating. That is, consider these two individuals.

1. The first individual follows a super strict diet 6 days out of the week. But one day out of the week, when willpower gives out, they have that first piece of pizza. Suddenly the wave of guilt hits and the rest of the pizza disappears. To atone for their 'sin' this person hits it that much harder the next week, more restriction, more time on the bike, leading to yet another (and probably bigger) binge the next weekend. This cycle repeats until this person finally just gives up completely.

2. The second person is following the same strict diet but has decided that one meal per week, they get to eat whatever they want. Pizza, donuts, whatever. Just eat it, be happy and get on with their life. No guilt. No increased resolve to do better the next week because this was a planned excursion from the diet.

The end result is the same, 6 days of dieting with an excursion to eat whatever you want. But the psychological effect is totally different. The first person feels nothing but guilt for their excursion from the diet because it wasn't part of the plan. The second can easily go back to their diet the next day since the excursion was part of the overall plan. Who do you think is more likely to stick with their plan, the one who feels guilty every weekend or the one who feels in control of what they are trying to achieve?

Ok enough pop-psychology, what are the physiological effects of bingeing while on a fat loss diet? In the short term at least, the body is able to deal with an excessive influx of calories by raising metabolic rate. Think about Thanksgiving Day. The average person consumes from 4000-7000 calories on that one day. From a strictly thermodynamic standpoint, that should equal a 'true' fat gain (not including water and stuff) of 1-2 lbs. But it never does. Sure we all gain a few pounds but it's mainly water and carbs being stored as glycogen which is quickly lost. It's only when caloric intake is higher than caloric expenditure in the long term that true fat gain occurs."

                                                                           ---Lyle M.

*Just enjoy the time off and relax.....*


----------



## Ben dur (Aug 27, 2008)

all you can eat wings...

id eat that for dinner any night of the week...



then again...
im a 20 year old sophomore in college


----------



## Lacoste (Aug 27, 2008)

Haha, yeah, I'm 21 and used to go out for wings ALL the time. That's a great quote too DaMayor, and I agree with it completely. I try planning my cheat days when I know it will be nearly impossible to resist. I generally don't take cheat days on days that aren't occasions mainly because I'm a decent cook and make awesome tasting shrimp and chicken stir fry and other healthy but great tasting meals. Going out with a large group of friends to a pub isn't an ideal dieters situation, so I decided to plan ahead and go with the flow


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 27, 2008)

What pub you going to?


----------



## Lacoste (Aug 27, 2008)

Going to the Lion and Dragon pub (it's in Pickering, not exactly Toronto). They have all-you-can-eat Wings and Ribs 7 days a week! Good pricing too (12.99).


----------



## fufu (Aug 27, 2008)

It really doesn't matter. If you REALLY wanted to, however, you'd have to see how the cooks prepare them. But dude, relax and have a cheat.


----------



## bigsahm21 (Aug 27, 2008)

I echo everybody else.  Eat whatever you  want...if it's ribs, go for it.

Personally that's my choice...ribs every day of the week and twice on sunday


----------



## Ben dur (Aug 27, 2008)

bigsahm21 said:


> ribs every day of the week and twice on sunday




i dont think this would be considered cheating, if its a daily thing
maybe
poor dieting

or in moderation i guess it would just be working a beloved food into a good diet


----------



## VanessaNicole (Aug 27, 2008)

Lacoste said:


> Okay, so I haven't had a cheat meal in 2 weeks. This Thursday some friends and I plan on going out to the pub for all-you-can-eat wings/ribs. You get a choice between them. Although it is my cheat meal, I still want to make the right decision here. Would it be best to eat wings or ribs, strictly based on which is the lesser evil. I'm not really looking to lose weight, I'm pretty much eating at maintenance (possibly slightly below) and lifting to lower BF and build muscle.
> 
> Logic would tell me the ribs would be best. Mainly because the wings would be fried, and the ribs would not. I also don't drink, so I will be having water or a diet soda.
> 
> Taste wise, I will gladly take either. I would actually prefer ribs. I just want to know which would be better??? Thanks in advance!



You're missing the whole point of a cheat meal.

Eat both.


----------



## Merkaba (Aug 27, 2008)

VanessaNicole said:


> You're missing the whole point of a cheat meal.
> 
> Eat both.


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Aug 27, 2008)

Hah... lion and dragon pub in pickering.

I live like, 10-15 minutes from you. Small world.


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Aug 27, 2008)

OH, and I would go ribs, purely based on the meat. I'm a simple guy... generally the more meat something has, the more i like it. Your probably looking at more fat/saturated fat in ribs, but youl also consume a helluva lot more protein. Wings are good for a couple bites and they ARE tasty, but u can get a helluva lot of meat off some ribs.

Either way, it could be worse. I prefer my cheat meals to be meat or meat related. If they made meat ice cream, id hit it.


----------



## Merkaba (Aug 28, 2008)

ArnoldsProtege said:


> OH, and I would go ribs, purely based on the meat. I'm a simple guy... generally the more meat something has, the more i like it. Your probably looking at more fat/saturated fat in ribs, but youl also consume a helluva lot more protein. Wings are good for a couple bites and they ARE tasty, but u can get a helluva lot of meat off some ribs.
> 
> Either way, it could be worse. I prefer my cheat meals to be meat or meat related. If they made meat ice cream, id hit it.



Either way, what do you think about the absorption factor of say 100 grams of meat?


----------

